# I think my mouse is dying... Pics!



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

She is limp and cold won't eat drink move, I've got her with her sister on a hot bean bag, her sister doesn't have this but is also cold and lifeless. She is eating ATM though and perking up. But netsky (pic) is really struggling.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what has happened to them?Have they been exposed to the extreme cold without adequate protection?Are they next to a window?


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope opposite aide of the room and it's the warmest one in the house. Heating is never off as I live with 2 pensioners. I have changed the food but can't see that cause such a problem as all my other mice are on it. Were goin for an emergency trip to the vets at 2. Just wanna know what's up with my little girl :/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know but it looks dire.I'm terribly sorry


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it worth going to the vet or should I just keep her comfy and wait? As I'm typing she has just started eating!! Cxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if she's eating there is hope.I think you should go to the vet.How strange.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

And drinking! I think she is going to be okay  vets at two! Hopefully she will keep this up until then x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Anemia: Anemia can be difficult to
assess in pigmented mice, but observing
the color of the foot pads is a quick, easy
way to estimate anemia. You will be able to
detect an anemic mouse because of the
pallor or paleness of its footpads.
Dehydration: Dehydrated mice will have
eyes that appear recessed in their heads,
and the facial fur will appear fuzzier (due
to piloerection). If you pick up the skin
over their shoulder blades, it will not
return quickly to its original shape, but
instead will remain bunched. If fluids are
administered under the skin, the mouse
may recover; immediate euthanasia is generally
recommended, because these mice
will usually die quickly. Mice that are cool
to the touch (hypothermic) are especially
vulnerable and should be euthanized.

Hypothermia: Mice that are cool to the
touch or have a body temperature of less
than 98°F (36.5°C) require immediate
attention. If the hypothermia is severe, the
animal will be sluggish or possibly nonresponsive.
One may attempt to warm the
animal (i.e., provide supplemental heat). If
no supportive care (warming) is provided,
the mouse should be euthanized.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh my. How do I get iron into her? And fluid? She is drinking and eating a bit no longer cold to touch. What can I do before the vets to keep her ok? X


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow she must be very sore..
I think there is a chance that she may turn ok. You never no.
I wouldn't go to a vet as it is a mouse and they probably wouldn't
Care much (like always) so the only option is to be put to sleep.. 
i think if you just let her relax at home and keep her warm..
Also give her some warm bread and milk as it will make her stronger.
Let her lick it from your finger or it would be better if she could eat the bread to.

Let me no how she turns out..
Hope she gets better.

Mice-lover


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks horrifying. It looks like her vagina or uterus has some kind of horrifying infection. I'm nearly certain she'll die, unfortunately.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh! I wouldn't wait to euthanize this poor mousie.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

actually, I think you should take her to the vet as they do care, they are just very limited as to what they can give. You may be given baytril and metacam- an antibiotic and a painkiller. Then advised to keep an eye on her and call the vets if something happens.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sorry i haven't replied sooner we went to the vet and he says it's either a bite or a tumor type problem gone wrong and he said it's new so last night. So she had been in pain all night so we agreed on euthanasia and she is now buried in the garden in her nest. This is my first loss of a mouse of my own so it's a bit sad but I have my other guys to think about thanks to all the replies x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh what a shame,poor you


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That looked nasty the little lady is out of pain now though.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss, but at least your mouse isn't in pain any more.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Her sister is super pissed off! She is now living with my 3 younguns and she is not impressed by their excitement!


----------

